# Alex Trebek has died



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2020)

RIP, Sir.  You've earned your rest.









						Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer
					

Alex Trebek has died at the age of 80.




					www.tmz.com
				




Dave


----------



## jackio (Nov 8, 2020)

He was an inspiration and handled his illness with grace and dignity.  May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2020)

R.I.P. Sir. You brought pleasure to so many for so long. Adieu and Farewell!


----------



## davidvel (Nov 8, 2020)

So sad. Always presented himself with such style and grace.  One of my favorite shows ever, since as long as I can remember. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 8, 2020)

Rest in Peace dear Alex.  Jeopardy will never be the same without you.  Your wisdom was unbelievable.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 8, 2020)

So sad to hear this news. We watch Jeopardy every night and will miss him.  I read that episodes with him as host will continue to Dec. 25.


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 8, 2020)

He seemed to be doing well. What a great loss.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2020)

I lost my older brother to pancreatic cancer last year.  He only lived ten weeks after his diagnosis. For Alex to last a year and a half is remarkable. He fought a gallant fight.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Nov 8, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I lost my older brother to pancreatic cancer last year.  He only lived ten weeks after his diagnosis. For Alex to last a year and a half is remarkable. He fought a gallant fight.
> 
> Dave


My father passed away from pancreatic cancer as well.  He only lived about 6 weeks past his diagnosis.  It's a horrible disease.

Alex will be greatly missed.


----------



## JanT (Nov 8, 2020)

No one will ever take his place in Jeopardy, that’s for certain.  A gracious, loving, caring and decent man.  His legacy will live on forever.    R.I.P. dear Alex.


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 8, 2020)

A very informative story from CBC.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/alex-trebek-obituary-1.5794540


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 8, 2020)

Burt Thakur, A Jeopardy winner just this past Friday. Was interviewed by CBC News. He had such a lovely tribute for Alex Trebek. He said he learned English, sitting on his grandfather’s knee, watching Jeopardy. 

Alex Trebek will be missed.


----------



## Panina (Nov 8, 2020)

I was hoping he would be one of those who beat it.  I have a friend who did.  RIP, truly an Inspiring person who will be missed.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr. Trebek will surely be missed.  He leaves a large void to be filled and I suspect it may be difficult finding someone who has the massive following that he had.  


.


----------



## Brett (Nov 8, 2020)

I was also hoping he was in remission and would beat it.  - sad


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Mr. Trebek will surely be missed.  He leaves a large void to be filled and I suspect it may be difficult finding someone who has the massive following that he had.


I suspect Ken Jennings was brought on board as an Associate Producer to ensure some continuity. I have a hunch Alex had a hand in the decision.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 8, 2020)

I was hoping he was one of the lucky ones - RIP Alex.  The show will never be the same.


----------



## silentg (Nov 8, 2020)

Sad to hear this. Always a gentleman til the end.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2020)

RIP, Alex Trebek, your journey on earth is over. Will miss you my Canadian friend.
You were a true inspiration to all battling cancer.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 8, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Mr. Trebek will surely be missed.  He leaves a large void to be filled and I suspect it may be difficult finding someone who has the massive following that he had.



First and foremost, condolences and thoughts to his friends, family, and co-workers.  But on a secondary note, I don't envy the person who will replace him as host.  The new host is always going to be compared to Trebek --- big shoes to fill.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 8, 2020)

Why pancreatic cancer is so deadly 










						Why pancreatic cancer is so deadly | CNN
					

Pancreatic cancer is the third-leading cause of death from cancer in the United States, after lung and colorectal cancers, according to the National Cancer Institute.




					edition.cnn.com
				





RIP Alex. We're going to miss you.

Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 8, 2020)

I will still hear Alex on my daily Jeopardy Quiz on my smart device.  RIP my fellow Canadian transplant.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 8, 2020)

You were a true gentleman, Alex!  You were one-of-a-kind and will be missed by both your fellow Canadians and fellow Americans.  Your humility, graciousness, and positive outlook, in the face of a devastating cancer, set a tone that seems so often sadly lacking these days.  You went out with style and on your own terms!

I have been a long-time fan of both Alex and "Jeopardy!".  I had the privilege of meeting him early in his career, just over a half-century ago, when our high school was competing on the CBC quiz show "Reach for the Top" at the old CBC studios on Jarvis Street in Toronto.  Even then he was bright, warm, and personable, just as we have so often seen over these many long years.  My condolences to his family.  May he now RIP.


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 9, 2020)

*ABC News Will Air Primetime Special Tonight On Alex Trebek’s Life And Legacy*









						ABC News Will Air Primetime Special Tonight On Alex Trebek’s Life And Legacy
					

ABC News will air a one-hour primetime special tonight on the life and legacy of Alex Trebek, the iconic television host of “Jeopardy!” who died earlier today. Alex Trebek, Remembered: A ‘20/20’ Sp…




					deadline.com
				





From the same site under:

*Alex Trebek Dies: Longtime Host Of ‘Jeopardy!’ Was 80*

"Jeopardy! recently began Trebek’s 37th season as show host. Earlier this year, he was aboard for the show’s high-rated “Greatest of All-Time” tournament on prime-time television. The tournament was won by Ken Jennings, whom some have speculated as the host who will take over from Trebek."

"Trebek-hosted episodes will air through December 25th. His last day taping in studio was October 29."


----------



## karibkeith (Nov 9, 2020)

I thought he was going to beat it. He faced it with dignity right to the end. He was a broadcaster for his whole life starting while he was attending university in Ottawa. Although his latter career was in the United States, He never forgot he was born a Canadian in Sudbury Ontario and never relinquished his Canadian Citizenship. He became a US citizen when the US allowed dual citizenship in 1996. Jeopardy with Trebek for 35 years will survive but it will never be the same. Thanks Alex for all the good times. RIP. We all will miss you.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 9, 2020)

Jeopardy! host Alex Trebek spent his final day on a swing in his backyard with his wife  









						Jeopardy! host Alex Trebek spent his last day on a swing with his wife
					

The executive producer of Jeopardy! says that beloved host Alex Trebek passed away painlessly on Sunday after spending 'a nice final day' with his family, just like he always wanted.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## moonstone (Nov 9, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I had the privilege of meeting him early in his career, just over a half-century ago, when our high school was competing on the CBC quiz show "Reach for the Top" at the old CBC studios on Jarvis Street in Toronto.



My high school, Bayview Secondary in Richmond Hill, also sent a team to Reach for the Top in the 70's and they made it to the finals a few times. I was one of many 'quizzers' for the team to get them ready for the competition.


Rest easy Alex.


~Diane


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 9, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jeopardy! host Alex Trebek spent his final day on a swing in his backyard with his wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On what ended up being our final day taping I knew he was in an enormous amount of pain and as he was leaving I saw him at the door and I said “You know that was the most incredible thing I’ve ever seen.“ He kinda had his head down and he looked up and said thank you'.

Mike Richards, the executive producer of Jeopardy

That speaks volumes as to just what type of man Alex was.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 9, 2020)

RIP Alex, evenings will never be the same again.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 9, 2020)

Alex was a great host.  For those of you who didn't know it, Alex was the host of "Classic Concentration" which ran from 1987 thru 1991.

These Classic Concentration half hour episodes have been stored in a vault for many years since their original broadcast and have recently been released for rerun viewing. 

These episodic reruns of Classic Concentration can be seen daily from 1:00 pm to 2:00 pm eastern time on the Buzzr Channel (two back to back half hour episodes).   Alex gave away a lot of brand new cars during these episodes and it's a lot of fun to watch.



.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 10, 2020)

I watched last night's Jeopardy, where the producer talked about Trebek and moving forward. You could tell he had a hard time keeping composure. From what I heard, less than 5% of Pancreatic Cancer patients live past 5 years, sadly he was one of the 95%. As a side note, my father-in-law has Pancreatic Cancer, thanks to immunotherapy he has lived past 5 years. But, because there are so many types of cancers, it's possible Trebek's type is/was not treatable using it.

TS


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 10, 2020)

For all the Jeopardy fans.


*We spent a day behind the scenes of 'Jeopardy!' with Alex Trebek in 2017 — here's what he's really like*









						We spent a day behind the scenes of 'Jeopardy!' with Alex Trebek in 2017 — here's what he's really like
					

In 2017 we got to spend a day with Alex Trebek on the set of "Jeopardy!"




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 12, 2020)

I always liked Eugene Levy's SCTV parodies. Alex Trebek himself said that Eugene Levy did the best Alex Trebek ever, better than Will Ferrell.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2020)

Guest Hosts will start with January 2021 Jeopardy broadcasts.  Ken Jennings will lead the pack.









						Ken Jennings to host first 'Jeopardy!' episodes airing in January
					

'Jeopardy!' announced a series of interim hosts will take over as production is set to resume following the passing of Alex Trebek.




					www.wqad.com
				




Not much new in this article, but at least it gives a timeline.

Dave


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 23, 2020)

Let's just hope that viewers and fans of Jeopardy will cut the new host(s) some slack and not start out by constantly comparing them to Trebek.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 23, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I always liked Eugene Levy's SCTV parodies. Alex Trebek himself said that Eugene Levy did the best Alex Trebek ever, better than Will Ferrell.



Well you can certainly see the Canadian connection, particularly in the last one.  It brings back so many memories.  It's not just the comedians themselves, such as John Candy, Mike Meyers, Dave Thomas, Catherine O'Hara and Eugene Levy.  But the whole concept is a thinly-veiled spoof on the CBC Toronto high school game show from the 1960s "Reach for the Top", where Alex got his start.  Even the school names are from actual Toronto high schools:  "St. Michael's Collegiate" is a reference to St. Michael's College School and "Central Polytech" in real life is Toronto's Central Technical School.  Too funny!!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> Let's just hope that viewers and fans of Jeopardy will cut the new host(s) some slack and not start out by constantly comparing them to Trebek.



I'd hope so, too.  It's not like Alex will be coming back.  

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 23, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> Let's just hope that viewers and fans of Jeopardy will cut the new host(s) some slack and not start out by constantly comparing them to Trebek.



Yeah, like that's gonna happen. I can hear it now,
"Compared to Trebek, he's a know-nothing..."


----------



## Brett (Nov 24, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> Let's just hope that viewers and fans of Jeopardy will cut the new host(s) some slack and not start out by constantly comparing them to Trebek.



yes,  it will be interesting 

https://apnews.com/article/alex-trebek-us-news-ken-jennings-0d20768baf08db5bcfceea673ebddff6


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 24, 2020)

I have seen people online saying they didn't want Jennings because he wasn't Trebek. Well, duh, no one is Trebek! But, I think Jennings would be a great fit. He was on the show for a long time, he knows how the show works, etc. While other game shows are light-hearted and sometimes funny, Jeopardy is not. Jeopardy is a serious trivia show. So, they need someone who is willing to keep the show the way it has been for it's full run.

TS


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 24, 2020)

For those that are fans of Jeopardy.





__





						Ken Jennings - Frequently Asked Questions
					





					www.ken-jennings.com


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 24, 2020)

I suspect there will be a parade of interim hosts before a final successor is chosen. Jennings is a good choice to lead off. 

One long-standing Trebek-ism that may not survive is all the French connections. Alex was a Francophone and had a say in the clues on a day-to-day basis. Fans LOVED his pronunciation of 'genre' and 'macabre' and wrote bags full of mail to tell them so.

It will be difficult to find a host with broad interests in travel, arts, history, science, like Trebek had. A new host will bring different strengths, and Jeopardy! will reflect the change.

It will be fun to join in comparing and ranking the 'auditions' of the guest hosts.

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 24, 2020)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> While other game shows are light-hearted and sometimes funny, Jeopardy is not. Jeopardy is a serious trivia show.



I do remember watching Jennings as a contestant sometimes and his attempts at humour.  Sometimes it worked, other times it didn't.  I just hope that any attempts Jennings makes at humour don't sully the show.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 25, 2020)

Jeopardy Temp Host Ken Jennings Under Fire For Old Ableist Tweet.




			https://screenrant.com/jeopardy-alex-trebek-ken-jennings-replacement-host-controversy/
		



Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jeopardy Temp Host Ken Jennings Under Fire For Old Ableist Tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think without knowing the context of the comment, it's rather unfair to judge Jennings for posting a Tweet like that.  But that's just my opinion.  I've made some pretty stupid comments over the years that in retrospect could be received as uncaring, judgmental, and outright harmful.  They don't necessarily reflect who I am in general, or where I am as an evolving person today. Sometimes a comment is made on the spur of the moment, without thinking it through.  Just deleting the comment won't erase that he said it - someone will have recorded it somehow, so it can always come back to bite you in the rear.  It was a stupid thing to say, but Ken Jennings says a lot of stupid things.  Not defending him for what he said, just offering a point of view to maybe give the guy a break.

I also don't think anybody should consider Ken Jennings a viable choice as the new host for Jeopardy.  He's a smart guy who is a great trivia player, but he is not an announcer, not a trained broadcaster, and certainly not someone who projects a sense of calm equality in a gameshow environment. His personality isn't calm enough - he's a bit twitchy, and his off-the-cuff humor is lame, at best. Alex Trebek became great at Jeopardy over the years, but he didn't start out that way.  It's important to remember that he studied the questions and researched the answers before every show taping.  He didn't know all that stuff in the beginning. His knowledge and demeanor changed as he aged into the job.

I'll give Jennings a fair chance, but I see his stint hosting Jeopardy as transitional, and I won't be surprised if he isn't selected as the final replacement for Alex Trebek.

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Nov 26, 2020)

'Jeopardy!' shares inspiring Thanksgiving message from Alex Trebek taped before his death

In the 20-second clip, the beloved television icon reminds Americans to hold on to their faith during what is an unprecedented time given the coronavirus pandemic.

Trebek says: "Happy Thanksgiving ladies and gentleman. You know, in spite of what America and the rest of the world is experiencing right now, there are many reasons to be thankful. There are more and more people extending helpful hands to do a kindness to their neighbors, and that's a good thing."

"Keep the faith, we're going to get through all of this, and we will be a better society because of it," Trebek's posthumous message concludes.









						'Jeopardy!' shares inspiring Thanksgiving message from Alex Trebek taped before his death: 'Keep the faith'
					

"Jeopardy!" released a Thanksgiving video message from the late Alex Trebek filmed prior to his death.




					www.foxnews.com
				






ALEX TREBEK CREMATED, ASHES TO BE KEPT AT HOME, DEATH CERTIFICATE REVEALS









						Alex Trebek cremated, ashes to be kept at home, death certificate reveals
					

"Jeopardy!" host Alex Trebek was cremated and his ashes will remain at his home with his widow, Jean Currivan Trebek, his death certificate reveals.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2020)

In posthumous message, AlexTrebek asks viewers to 'be thankful' and 'keep the faith'.










						In posthumous message, Alex Trebek asks viewers to 'be thankful' and 'keep the faith'
					

Alex Trebek, the late host of the long-running game show "Jeopardy!," had a Thanksgiving message for viewers, urging them to "be thankful" and "keep the faith."




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 29, 2020)

Everyone Who's in the Running to Take Over For Alex Trebek on Jeopardy!










						Everyone Who’s in the Running to Take Over For Alex Trebek on Jeopardy! - E! Online
					

Betty White. Anderson Cooper. Ken Jennings. What is: The list of candidates being bandied about to fill the Alex Trebek-sized hole in our hearts.




					www.eonline.com
				



.



Richard


----------



## Brett (Nov 29, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Everyone Who's in the Running to Take Over For Alex Trebek on Jeopardy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Betty White is a bit of stretch for replacing Alex Trebek


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2020)

'Jeopardy!' fans consider brilliant contestant 'a final gift to Alex Trebek'










						'Jeopardy!' fans crown unstoppable contestant as 'Alex's last champion'
					

“Jeopardy!” fans know how much deceased host Alex Trebek loved a champion, which is why they were so happy contestant Brayden Smith put on a show Thursday.




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Karen G (Dec 18, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Jeopardy!' fans consider brilliant contestant 'a final gift to Alex Trebek'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. We haven't been able to watch Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune, which are two shows we watched every day because we have Dish tv. There's some kind of dispute with the provider of our CBS channel so we're unable to watch anything on CBS! This is especially irritating since the contestant is from Las Vegas. We're surely hoping the dispute can be resolved ASAP.  We've tried to find episodes on other sources but so far haven't been able to.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2020)

How to Watch Alex Trebek's Final Episodes of Jeopardy!










						Alex Trebek: How to Watch His Final Episodes of Jeopardy!
					

The beloved late host's last week of episodes will begin airing on Monday




					people.com
				





Richard


----------



## Karen G (Dec 18, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> How to Watch Alex Trebek's Final Episodes of Jeopardy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read the article twice now and I don't see any mention of how to watch the final episodes other than regularly scheduled tv shows, which I can't watch unless DISH comes to some kind of agreement with the provider.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2020)

Karen G said:


> I've read the article twice now and I don't see any mention of how to watch the final episodes other than regularly scheduled tv shows, which I can't watch unless DISH comes to some kind of agreement with the provider.


I haven't read the article, but can you watch the show on the CBS website?  I was able to do this with some shows when DirecTV was blocking a few channels.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2020)

I just read the article and see that although they were planning on airing the last episode he shot on Christmas Day they have moved it to January.  I'm glad.  I think seeing Alex's final show on Christmas would have been too much for me.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2020)

How to watch Jeopardy Without Cable










						How to Watch Jeopardy Without Cable
					

The popular ABC quiz show Jeopardy has been entertaining U.S. audiences for years. But how can you keep watching if you decide to cut the cord? A common concern for those who want to break the ties with traditional




					www.alphr.com
				





Richard


----------



## Karen G (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 18, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> How to watch Jeopardy Without Cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. This article talks about Jeopardy airing on ABC.  In my area it's on CBS.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Interesting. This article talks about Jeopardy airing on ABC.  In my area it's on CBS.


Mine is CBS, too.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Interesting. This article talks about Jeopardy airing on ABC.  In my area it's on CBS.


Its syndicated, we get it on NBC affiliate.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2020)

Just get an indoor antenna and watch it over the air. You simply select a different source on the TV.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 21, 2020)

'Jeopardy' Fans Thank Three-Day Winner Brayden Smith for Giving Alex Trebek "A Final Gift"










						‘Jeopardy’ Fans Thank Three-Day Winner Brayden Smith for Giving Alex Trebek “A Final Gift”
					

The Las Vegas native is giving off serious James Holzhauer vibes this week on Jeopardy.




					decider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2020)

Alex Trebek's Last Jeopardy! Episodes Left Producers, Crew 'in Tears'










						Alex Trebek's Last Jeopardy! Episodes Left Producers, Crew 'In Tears'
					

Jeopardy! fans will have a little more time to prepare for the end of an era. As previously reported, late, legendary host Alex Trebek’s final five episodes —originally slated to kick off Mon…




					tvline.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Dec 22, 2020)

*'Part of me left here when Alex left': 'Jeopardy!' announcer Johnny Gilbert remembers Alex Trebek*

"Everybody's walking around in a little bit of a fog, shaken from the whole thing. Part of me left here when Alex left, really," he admits.

Nonetheless, Gilbert says he has hope for "those who follow Trebek at the podium."

"Jeopardy! is a very special game. All that information that (Trebek) gave out, aside from what was actually on the show, was in his mind. Somebody has to be able to handle that. If the person lets the show be the show, it will be fine."









						'Part of me left here when Alex left': 'Jeopardy!' announcer Johnny Gilbert remembers Alex Trebek
					

Johnny Gilbert, the "Jeopardy!" announcer, reflected on his memorable experience with host Alex Trebek, who died on Nov. 8 of pancreatic cancer.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## jeffox (Dec 22, 2020)

It's been hard watching the new episodes the last few weeks, knowing they are the last new ones with Alex.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2020)

I will probably record the last 5 shows so I can refresh my memory of just how great he was.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 24, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Just get an indoor antenna and watch it over the air. You simply select a different source on the TV.


Hallelujah! My husband was able to hook up the tv in our guest room to an antenna we received when our former cable provider (DirecTV) pulled a similar stunt and we lost a local channel.
Previously we hadn't been able to use the antenna but somehow it worked this time. Yay! I can see Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 28, 2020)

Alex Trebek's widow Jean shares photo of family celebrating Christmas.










						Jean Trebek shares family photo for first Christmas since Alex Trebek's death: 'Time is too precious'
					

Alex Trebek's widow Jean spent her first Christmas since his death with their kids, reminding others to cherish their loved ones this holiday season.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 8, 2021)

Katie Couric will be one of the first hosts to take the “Jeopardy!” podium after the late Alex Trebek’s final episodes air this week.









						Katie Couric to host ‘Jeopardy!’ after Alex Trebek’s final episodes
					

The longtime network television powerhouse will guest host the game show for a week.




					nypost.com


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 8, 2021)

Alex Trebek's final taped episode is scheduled to air tonight, Friday January 8th.


.


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 9, 2021)

*“It’s so hard to say good-byes, when there’s so much that’s left unspoken in your eyes.” “Once before I go, I would like to let you know, that I would do it all again.”*






Thank You Alex. And for all the years.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 9, 2021)

Article: ‘Jeopardy!’ Says Goodbye To Alex Trebek With Heartbreaking Tribute During His Final Episode — Watch.









						‘Jeopardy!’ Says Goodbye To Alex Trebek With Heartbreaking Tribute During His Final Episode  — Watch
					

Fans saw Alex Trebek host ‘Jeopardy!’ one last time on Jan. 8, nearly two months after Alex’s passing. As a farewell, the game show put together a tribute video for its late host.




					hollywoodlife.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 11, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' contestants recall Alex Trebek's final
 episode: 'He brought his A game'










						‘Jeopardy!’ contestants recall Alex Trebek’s final episode: ‘He brought his A game’
					

Yoshie Hill, Cliff Chang and Jim Galligan shared their firsthand experiences competing on the same stage with the legendary game show host.




					www.today.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 12, 2021)

Well Ken, good job. 

No, you're not Alex Trabek but than again, nobody will be.


*The first 'Jeopardy!' without Alex Trebek: How did Ken Jennings do as host?*









						The first 'Jeopardy!' without Alex Trebek: How did Ken Jennings do as host?
					

Ken Jennings stepped up to the podium as the first interim host of "Jeopardy!" after the death of Alex Trebek. How did the former champ do as host?



					www.usatoday.com
				




"Sharing this stage with Alex Trebek was one of the greatest honors of my life," Jennings said after he was introduced as guest host by announcer Johnny Gilbert. "Not many things in life are perfect, but Alex did this job pretty much perfectly for more than 36 years. And it was even better up close. We were dazzled by his intelligence, his charm, his grace – really, there's no other word for it."

"Like all 'Jeopardy!' fans, I miss Alex, very much," he said.  "And I thank him for what he did for all of us. Let's be totally clear, no one will ever replace the great Alex Trebek, but we can honor him by playing the game he loved."


----------



## am1 (Jan 15, 2021)

10 0000 metres, 10 metre, 500 metres.  Just wow.  They did not make it easy for Ken Jennings.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 15, 2021)

I find Ken Jennings talks faster than Alex did.  It just seems like he is rushing though it, Alex seemed to pace his speech better.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 15, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> I find Ken Jennings talks faster than Alex did.  It just seems like he is rushing though it, Alex seemed to pace his speech better.


No one is truly going to replace Alex Trebec.  We've been enjoying the show for the game.  And it could be that once Ken is more comfortable he may slow down a bit.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> No one is truly going to replace Alex Trebec.  We've been enjoying the show for the game.  And it could be that once Ken is more comfortable he may slow down a bit.



Ken is also not a professional announcer, as Alex was.  It takes training. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2021)

Much as we all loved Alex, I'm not convinced that a former contestant will be the best choice for a permanent host. We miss Alex's dulcet voice and Ken's seems harsh by comparison. Makes me wonder how long Alex was compared to Art Fleming?

I think (hope) that after going through the last half of this season with host auditions, next Fall an heir to our favorite game show will appear.

I have wondered if Alex had a list of the many words he used for a correct answer. He never seemed to repeat them. "Right! Yes! Correct, Yup, Then there was that almost condescending way he'd give the correct response with a twinkle in his eye when all the contestants were stumped by a clue.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Then there was that almost condescending way he'd give the correct response with a twinkle in his eye when all the contestants were stumped by a clue.
> 
> Jim



And that was what got him criticism, too, because it often came across that HE knew the answer, and the constant was stupid for not knowing it.  Alex knew the answers because he studied the questions before the show.  Kind of a double-edged sword.

Dave


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 15, 2021)

With the exception of being tongue-tied, and not the best "radio-voice" (Ken's is a bit higher pitched), I think he is doing fine.

I'm not thinking right away that anyone else will be better------I heard Aaron Rogers wants to try.............


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 15, 2021)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> With the exception of being tongue-tied, and not the best "radio-voice" (Ken's is a bit higher pitched), I think he is doing fine.
> 
> I'm not thinking right away that anyone else will be better------I heard Aaron Rogers wants to try.............



Ken is doing a very good job and yes, he does lack the voice tone we've all become use to. Perhaps we could learn to accept it.

We know that it will need to be someone very personable, someone that displays a great sense of humor and they will need to be very bright and knowledgeable. Whoever is chosen will need to know their own strengths, play to them and not try to mimic Alex. Alex Trebeck is a legend. Taking over and following a legend is the epitome of nerve racking.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ken Jennings's Stint As  'Jeopardy!' Guest Host
 Isn't Going Well.










						Ken Jennings's Stint As 'Jeopardy!' Guest Host Isn't Going Well
					

As we saw with Ken Jennings's 'opening night jitters,' it's going to be a tall order for anyone to replace 'Jeopardy!' legend Alex Trebek.




					thefederalist.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 20, 2021)

In my opinion, Ken Jennings has done a good job in what we all know is a position that very few, if any, would be comfortable in.

As for:

” In one episode, a clue looked for a response of “Dr. No,” the famous James Bond villain. When the contestant gave the intended response, Jennings followed up with “No — that’s correct.” The host’s seemingly oxymoronic “ruling” prompted quizzical looks from the contestants, and what may have been a tape stoppage to sort out the confusion. Other episodes appeared to suggest tape stoppages as well, although these could have arisen from factors outside Jennings’s control — checking the accuracy of a contestant’s response, for instance.

I don't think Alex would have handled that response much different than Ken.

With the tremendous pressure involved in taking over for Alex Trebek yes, there will be confusion and tape stoppages. I doubt Ken Jennings will fill the spot permanently however, until they find that host, cut the man some slack.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2021)

Jeopardy contestant trolls Ken Jennings in Final Jeopardy response. Ouch! See it here:
'Jeopardy!' contestant trolls Ken Jennings with hilarious wrong answer (yahoo.com)


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 20, 2021)

I think the biggest issue that Ken Jennings has as guest host of Jeopardy is his voice.  Clearly he does not have a "broadcasting" voice (I don't think he'd ever be hired as a Disc Jockey).

That aside, his mind is bright as a light bulb, and I don't think there is any question that he is certainly qualified to be the host, or even the guest host.



.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I think the biggest issue that Ken Jennings has as guest host of Jeopardy is his voice.  Clearly he does not have a "broadcasting" voice (I don't think he'd ever be hired as a Disc Jockey).
> 
> That aside, his mind is bright as a light bulb, and I don't think there is any question that he is certainly qualified to be the host, or even the guest host.
> 
> ...



As I mentioned in Reply #78 above, Ken Jennings  has no training as an announcer.  There is timbre, pacing, even general timing of responses that make for a good announcer's voice.  Alex Trebek had experience and training on his side, and he carried the audience along with him, during the course of the show.  Ken is smart and quick, but he isn't an announcer.  So while he can perform the skills of the job, he doesn't have the hosting experience on that side of the podium to carry it off in a way that makes the audience comfortable.  

For me, part of the appeal of Jeopardy is having that split second of time available to agree with the contestant's answer, to acknowledge it is what we would say, or to mentally substitute our own answer.  With Ken Jennings' lack of pacing and rapid-fire delivery, things are too frenetic.  I've found the show less interesting to watch.  So much so, that I haven't been watching.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 21, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Ken Jennings gets roasted on Final Jeopardy question.










						Watch: Ken Jennings gets roasted on ‘Jeopardy!’
					

It was a runaway game for "Jeopardy!" contestant Brian Chang, so he decided to have a little fun during the final round.




					www.deseret.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wild 'Jeopardy!' Finish Includes Behind-The-Scenes Reveal.










						Wild 'Jeopardy!' Finish Includes Behind-The-Scenes Reveal
					

"Here we go," guest host Ken Jennings said.




					www.huffpost.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Ken Jennings Reveals Story Behind His Sign-Off ‘Thank You, Alex’










						'Jeopardy!': Ken Jennings Reveals Story Behind His Sign-Off 'Thank You, Alex'
					

Ken Jennings has earned the respect of longtime fans of the "Jeopardy!," thanks in part to his sign-off message: "Thank you, Alex."




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 2, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> ‘Jeopardy!’: Ken Jennings Reveals Story Behind His Sign-Off ‘Thank You, Alex’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I'm intrigued by Mayim "Amy Farrah Fowler" Bialik, hosting the show.     I can't see it working at this point however, she does more of a voice for it than Ken.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 2, 2021)

I watched Jeopardy again tonight, and I think Ken is doing just fine, better each week.

Sight unseen, I do not have anyone in mind who will do better.........


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2021)

I just wish viewers would stop trying to compare the new host of Jeopardy with the late Alex Trebek.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2021)

Who Will Host 'Jeopardy!' When Ken Jennings Leaves?










						Who Will Host 'Jeopardy!' When Ken Jennings Leaves?
					

Ken Jennings is stepping down as 'Jeopardy!' host soon — and here's who will host next.




					www.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 5, 2021)

To me I like Ken Jennings he just needs a little more time to develop his own feel. Remember they film a few episodes a day so this is probably his 5th day of filming.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2021)

Coming up down the line as a host, according to article above: Dr. Oz???


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2021)

Noticing tonight's show that Ken seems to be getting more comfortable in the role. His stiffness that was evident when he began has largely dissipated. Most of the upcoming guest hosts already have experience in front of a camera so that will be less of an issue.


----------



## jeffox (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't think Ken has done a bad job at all, you can tell he is getting more comfortable. It will be interesting to see how the other guests do, but Dr. Oz? What a quack.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2021)

jeffox said:


> I don't think Ken has done a bad job at all, you can tell he is getting more comfortable. It will be interesting to see how the other guests do, but Dr. Oz? What a quack.



I agree.  Dr. Oz was an interesting talk show host, 20 years ago.  But in the years since he's become something more along the lines of Jerry Springer, to my mind. Not sure why he would be considered a good host of a trivia show like Jeopardy.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I agree.  Dr. Oz was an interesting talk show host, 20 years ago.  But in the years since he's become something more along the lines of Jerry Springer, to my mind. Not sure why he would be considered a good host of a trivia show like Jeopardy.


Blame my memory, but wasn't Dr. Oz a product/offshoot of Oprah Winfree's afternoon gab-fest?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Blame my memory, but wasn't Dr. Oz a product/offshoot of Oprah Winfree's afternoon gab-fest?


Yes, he was.  So also I believe was Dr. Phil.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Yes, he was.  So also I believe was Dr. Phil.


I guess that was Sooo 1990's. Now we have to put up with Ellen's hatchlings like Little Big Shots, and games beyond mention. . . .


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I guess that was Sooo 1990's. Now we have to put up with Ellen's hatchlings like Little Big Shots, and games beyond mention. . . .


I don't watch any of that.  Am I missing out?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I don't watch any of that.  Am I missing out?


Absolutely not.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Blame my memory, but wasn't Dr. Oz a product/offshoot of Oprah Winfree's afternoon gab-fest?



Yes, he was.  And he's a cardio surgeon, not a general MD. He has traded on the "Doctor" in his name, and his personality.  Not an unlikable guy, but lately is something of a shill for the program's advertisers.

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 6, 2021)

The Question: Who would be terrible as the host of Jeopardy.
The Answer: Mehmet Oz.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 6, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I just wish viewers would stop trying to compare the new host of Jeopardy with the late Alex Trebek.



Bingo!  I said that in an earlier post even before a new host was chosen.  And as another TUGger quoted  from my post, get over it , people.  Trebek is not coming back to host the show any time soon.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2021)

LannyPC said:


> Bingo!  I said that in an earlier post even before a new host was chosen.  And as another TUGger quoted  from my post, get over it , people.  Trebek is not coming back to host the show any time soon.



I don't think at this point people are trying to compare anybody to Alex Trebek. They just want a host with whom they feel a connection, and who makes the game entertaining.  Ken Jennings is just too frenetic, and does not project a sense of calmness.  His timing is much too fast, as I've mentioned before.  It's kind of like Drew Carey hosting The Price Is Right - he has the skills to do the work, but he presents a very different personality than Bob Barker did.

Once Jeopardy finds the right host, things will calm down.  The search may be ongoing, though.  There isn't really anybody I can think of who i'd like to see take the job permanently.  It could end up being an unknown, who just has that "It" factor.

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 7, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I don't think at this point people are trying to compare anybody to Alex Trebek. They just want a host with whom they feel a connection, and who makes the game entertaining.  Ken Jennings is just too frenetic, and does not project a sense of calmness.  His timing is much too fast, as I've mentioned before.  It's kind of like Drew Carey hosting The Price Is Right - he has the skills to do the work, but he presents a very different personality than Bob Barker did.
> 
> Once Jeopardy finds the right host, things will calm down.  The search may be ongoing, though.  There isn't really anybody I can think of who i'd like to see take the job permanently.  It could end up being an unknown, who just has that "It" factor.
> 
> Dave


Very well put. I just can't see, as LannyPC said , "get over it", being used when sending one's condolences.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex Trebek's daughter honors the late 'Jeopardy!' host three months after his death  










						Alex Trebek's daughter honors the late 'Jeopardy!' host three months after his death
					

Alex Trebek’s daughter is honoring the late TV host three months after his death.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2021)

Alex's Son, Matthew along with Jeopardy costumer have teamed up to donate a large bunch of the late host's wardrobe to The Doe Fund to give to underserved men re-entering the job market after homelessness or incarceration. Some 18 full suits, dozens of dress shirts, hundreds of ties as well as vests, sweaters, shoes, a parka and more so that these men will be able to dress appropriately for job interviews, etc. How cool would it be to slip into a suit worn by Alex Trebek?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> How cool would it be to slip into a suit worn by Alex Trebek?



Maybe a necktie or dress shirt. Alex dressed well, but men's suits cycle in and out of style.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeopardy champion Brayden Smith dies at
 24.










						'Jeopardy' champion Brayden Smith dies at 24
					

Five-time 'Jeopardy' champion Brayden Smith has died unexpectedly at age 24.




					ew.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jeopardy champion Brayden Smith dies at
> 24.
> 
> Richard


He was the last contestant to be a 5 game Champion and qualify for the Tournament of Champions while Alex was the Host. May they both R.I.P.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2021)

Jeopardy! Guest Host Schedule  









						Jeopardy! Guest Host Schedule | J!Buzz | Jeopardy.com
					

4/21/21 - New guest hosts just announced! LeVar Burton, George Stephanopoulos, Robin Roberts, David Faber and Joe Buck. A series of guest hosts composed of award-winning journalists and distinguished figures are scheduled to fill in at the Jeopardy! host’s lectern this season. The big winner...




					www.jeopardy.com
				





Richard


----------



## davidvel (Feb 15, 2021)

My summary of Ken is just that he is so awkward. It was endearing as a contestant, but is unnerving as a host.  I know his sign off (Thank you Alex) is out of sincere respect, but publicly thanking a dead person each night just seems strange to me.

 Thank you for making Jeopardy what it is? Thank you for all the years you hosted? Thank you for everything you did for me as a contestant? Thank you for not being here so I can be host?;%&;&!##


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 15, 2021)

davidvel said:


> My summary of Ken is just that he is so awkward. It was endearing as a contestant, but is unnerving as a host.  I know his sign off (Thank you Alex) is out of sincere respect, but publicly thanking a dead person each night just seems strange to me.
> 
> Thank you for making Jeopardy what it is? Thank you for all the years you hosted? Thank you for everything you did for me as a contestant? Thank you for not being here so I can be host?;%&;&!##


*Jeopardy!’ Fans ‘Get All Choked Up’ After This Small Nightly Gesture From Ken Jennings*

F*ans have noticed the small but powerful gesture and they really appreciate it.*

"After receiving so much love over the comment, Jennings shared that it was actually executive producer Mike Richards’ idea. “‘Thanks, Alex’ was suggested as a sign-off by executive producer Mike Richards, and I’m glad he did,” the former Jeopardy! “Greatest of All Time” winner tweeted. “There wouldn’t be a show without Alex.”









						‘Jeopardy!’ Fans ‘Get All Choked Up’ After This Small Nightly Gesture From Ken Jennings
					

“Every time Ken says ‘thank you Alex’ it gets me.”




					www.prevention.com
				





I think Ken Jennings is doing very well considering the shadow he's in. Seems I'm not the only one.

This one comment, "but publicly thanking a dead person each night just seems strange to me.", tells me everything I need to know.

You do understand there are many, many other shows to watch.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 15, 2021)

WVBaker said:


> *Jeopardy!’ Fans ‘Get All Choked Up’ After This Small Nightly Gesture From Ken Jennings*
> 
> F*ans have noticed the small but powerful gesture and they really appreciate it.*
> 
> ...


I'm  glad you have reached enlightenment.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2021)

Alex Trebek's "Jeopardy!" wardrobe donated to homeless Shelters and formerly incarcerated
 men: CBS News 










						Alex Trebek's "Jeopardy!" wardrobe donated to homeless shelters and formerly incarcerated men
					

Alex Trebek's wardrobe from "Jeopardy!" is being donated to a nonprofit where men who've struggled with homelessness, incarceration or addiction can suit up for a shot at redemption. Adriana Diaz has more.



					www.cbsnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## cissy (Feb 21, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I don't think at this point people are trying to compare anybody to Alex Trebek. They just want a host with whom they feel a connection, and who makes the game entertaining.  Ken Jennings is just too frenetic, and does not project a sense of calmness.  His timing is much too fast, as I've mentioned before.  It's kind of like Drew Carey hosting The Price Is Right - he has the skills to do the work, but he presents a very different personality than Bob Barker did.
> 
> Once Jeopardy finds the right host, things will calm down.  The search may be ongoing, though.  There isn't really anybody I can think of who i'd like to see take the job permanently.  It could end up being an unknown, who just has that "It" factor.
> 
> Dave


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## WVBaker (Feb 22, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' exclusive: Who's new guest host Mike Richards? Who's next? And how soon will the show replace Alex Trebek?









						'Jeopardy!' exclusive: Who's new guest host Mike Richards? Who's next? And how soon will the show replace Alex Trebek?
					

Ken Jennings has wrapped up his six-week guest hosting stint on "Jeopardy!" Who's next, and how will the show replace Alex Trebek?



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 10, 2021)

Woman shares old footage of Alex Trebek confirming a wild family legend: ‘It’s really embarrassing’










						Woman shares old footage of Alex Trebek confirming a wild family legend: ‘It’s really embarrassing’
					

A woman's 2016 cell phone video showing Alex Trebek confirming one of her family's most famous passed-down stories is going viral on TikTok. The post Woman shares old footage of Alex Trebek confirming a wild family legend: ‘It’s really embarrassing’ appeared first on In The Know.




					news.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2021)

I haven't watched Jeopardy for awhile.  Been kind of waiting for them to get their hosting situation sorted out.  But last night I decided to turn it on, and see how things are going.

Katie Couric was hosting.  She did a great job.  She was personable, had excellent presence, good timing, and was enjoyable as host.  If I have any complaints (and it's not really a complaint), it is that her voice was quite monotone. It sounded to me like every sentence was exactly the same pitch and volume.  Not enough drama in her speech, and it made for little variety in the sound.  But all told, she did a much better job than Ken Jennings did, no doubt because she has years of broadcasting experience.

The wait continues.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 11, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I haven't watched Jeopardy for awhile.  Been kind of waiting for them to get their hosting situation sorted out.  But last night I decided to turn it on, and see how things are going.
> 
> Katie Couric was hosting.  She did a great job.  She was personable, had excellent presence, good timing, and was enjoyable as host.  If I have any complaints (and it's not really a complaint), it is that her voice was quite monotone. It sounded to me like every sentence was exactly the same pitch and volume.  Not enough drama in her speech, and it made for little variety in the sound.  But all told, she did a much better job than Ken Jennings did, no doubt because she has years of broadcasting experience.
> 
> ...


You should have watched when Mike Richards was hosting. He did a really good job.  I haven't seen any of the Katie Couric shows yet, but my bff who is a Jeopardy fan said Katie is doing a really good job, but she likes Mike Richards better.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek's Second Ever Episode Ended Without a Winner.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek's Second Ever Episode Ended Without a Winner
					

Alex Trebek was hosting his second episode of "Jeopardy!" when it turns out that each of the three contestants lots everything in the final.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: An Exec Once Asked to Make the Game Show Easier.










						'Jeopardy!': An Exec Once Asked to Make the Game Show Easier
					

In Alex Trebek's memoir, he revealed a surprising fact about the show's questions after spending 36 years hosting "Jeopardy!"




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2021)

‘Jeopardy!’: Alex Trebek Once Commented on Trend of More Women Winning on Show.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Commented on Trend of More Women Winning on Show
					

While Alex Trebek was still in his heydays of headling "Jeopardy!," he made a comment about women inspiring other women to win on the show.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 27, 2021)

Late 'Jeopardy!' host Alex Trebek's son Matthew reveals the one memento he kept to remember him.










						Late ‘Jeopardy!’ host Alex Trebek's son Matthew reveals the one memento he kept to remember him
					

Alex Trebek's son, Matthew, revealed the one item he kept to remember the late "Jeopardy!" host, who died in November following a bout with pancreatic cancer. He was 80.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Revealed His 'Breakfast of Champions' Was Wild Junk Food Combo.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Revealed His 'Breakfast of Champions' Was Wild Junk Food Combo
					

During a 2014 interview, 'Jeopardy!' host Alex Trebek hilariously explained what he considers his own "breakfast of champions."




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Answered if He Could Keep Pace on Show as a Contestant.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Answered if He Could Keep Pace on Show as a Contestant
					

For the late, great Alex Trebek, there was no greater pleasure than seeing "Jeopardy!" contestants succeed. He relished in their triumphs...




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Legend Alex Trebek Once Detailed His 'Fond Memories' of Working as 'Garbage Man'










						‘Jeopardy!’ Legend Alex Trebek Once Detailed His ‘Fond Memories’ of Working as ‘Garbage Man’
					

It's hard to imagine Alex Trebek as anything but the iconic "Jeopardy!" host, but can you picture him as a garbage man in Cincinnati?




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 27, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Explained How He
 'Replaced ' Himself with Three Different Game Shows.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Explained How He 'Replaced' Himself with Three Different Game Shows
					

Before Alex Trebek got the "Jeopardy!" job, he was doing shows that kept getting canceled but replaced with other shows that he was hosting.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 28, 2021)

IMHO, there is only one Alex Trebek’s and know new host can replace his style of hosting that television show.


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 28, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' contestant's controversial hand gesture might not be what it seems
					

Three-day returning "Jeopardy!" champion Kelly Donahue made a hand gesture that many viewers found offensive and racist.




					www.yahoo.com
				




I didn't even notice this.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 28, 2021)

Jean Trebek remembers husband Alex Trebek in interview 6 months after his death.










						Jean Trebek remembers husband Alex Trebek in interview 6 months after his death
					

The widow of the legendary "Jeopardy!" host shared how she's carrying on his legacy of giving in a new interview with Savannah Guthrie.




					www.today.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Noted the Differences Between 'Wheel of Fortune' and 'Jeopardy!' Fans.



 Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Noted the
 Differences Between 'Wheel of Fortune '
 and 'Jeopardy!' Fans.








						Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Once Noted the Differences Between 'Wheel of Fortune' and 'Jeopardy!' Fans
					

Everyone knows there is no comparing "Wheel of Fortune" fans to "Jeopardy!" ones. Alex Trebek once notes the differences between them.




					outsider.com
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Opened Up on Pat Sajak's Friendship, Explained They Never 'Socialized '










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Opened Up on His and Pat Sajak's Friendship, Explained Why They Never 'Socialized'
					

Alex Trebek and Pat Sajak are both legendary game show hosts. However, Trebek once revealed why the two don't socialize that often.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2021)

'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Made a Hilarious Cameo on a Sci-FI Classic Series.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Made a Hilarious Cameo on a Sci-Fi Classic Series
					

The host of hit game show Jeopardy! for 36 years, Alex Trebek became a household name for his intelligence and sophistication.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Dealing with Pancreatic Cancer Would Be Reached Out to By Alex Trebek.










						'Jeopardy!' Fans Dealing with Pancreatic Cancer Would Be Reached Out to By Alex Trebek
					

Alex Trebek, the late host of "Jeopardy!," would reach out to people who had pancreatic cancer to help them in their fight with the disease.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 4, 2021)

Johnny Gilbert, the voice of 'Jeopardy!', discusses long tenure on game show at age 92.










						Johnny Gilbert, the voice of 'Jeopardy!', discusses long tenure on game show at age 92
					

Johnny Gilbert, the voice of 'Jeopardy!', opens up about what it's like to work on the game show following Alex Trebek's death.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2021)

Alex Trebek's Daughter Shares Powerful
 Instagrams in Honor of Her Late Father.










						'Jeopardy' Fans React to Alex Trebek’s Daughter's Heartfelt Instagram Tributes to Her Late Dad
					






					www-goodhousekeeping-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2021)

Alex Trebek's Daughter Just Shared a Rare Photo of Him With AIl His Kids.









						Alex Trebek's Daughter Just Shared a Rare Photo of Him With All His Kids
					

Beloved Jeopardy! host Alex Trebek died on Nov. 8, 2020 after a battle with pancreatic cancer. While the country mourned the loss of the charming man who had appeared on their TV screens for decades, his family felt a deeper sense of grief. Now, they continue to celebrate him. On their first...



					currently.att.yahoo.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Detailed His Earliest Memory, a Scary Fall Through Canadian lce.










						'Jeopardy!': Alex Trebek Detailed His Earliest Memory, a Scary Fall Through Canadian Ice
					

Former "Jeopardy!" host Alex Trebek once detailed his earlier memory when he fell through some ice while living in Canada.




					outsider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 11, 2021)

'Jeopardy!' Fans Are Rejoicing Over the Shows Incredible Announcement on Instagram






__





						'Jeopardy!' Fans Are Rejoicing Over the Show's Incredible Announcement on Instagram
					

"Alex would be so proud."




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2021)

Alex Trebek's widow says husband was more than just 'some celebrity ': 'My most beloved friend'










						Alex Trebek's widow says husband was more than just 'some celebrity': 'My most beloved friend'
					

Alex Trebek's widow, Jean, is reflecting on her relationship with the late "Jeopardy!" host and the legacy he left behind in a new interview.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------

